# Die neuen Features von Java 1.5



## stev.glasow (20. Aug 2004)

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/releases/j2se15/


----------



## Beni (20. Aug 2004)

Kurze Einführung auf Deutsch: http://www.galileocomputing.de/artikel/gp/artikelID-152


----------



## bygones (25. Aug 2004)

Einführung zum neuem concurrent package: http://www.javamagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,501,nodeid,11.html

mehr infos hier: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/relnotes/features.html

unter http://java.sun.com/developer/community/chat/JavaLive/2004/jl1012.html antworten java leute (glaub ich  ) fragen zu 1.5 !

ein paar FAQs zu Parameterized Types:
http://www.langer.camelot.de/GenericsFAQ/FAQSections/ParameterizedTypes.html


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Jan 2005)

Hier einbischen auf Deutsch:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch/html/k100001.html


----------



## bygones (21. Jan 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier einbischen auf Deutsch:
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch/html/k100001.html


mhm - habe bis jetzt immer gutes vom JavaBuch gehalten.... aber auch werden die Generics auf reine Collections - Nutzung degradiert......  :noe:


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Jan 2005)

meinstd u den Satz 





> Es geht dabei vordergründig um die Möglichkeit, typsichere Collection-Klassen zu definieren


 oder welchen?


----------



## bygones (21. Jan 2005)

allgemein - soviel ich gesehen haben ist sein Kapitel Generics nur Beispiele typsichere Collections zu erzeugen


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Jan 2005)

Stimmt.
Er wollte halt Syntax und Sinn erklären und mit Collections macht sich das ganz gut  

Ganz oben schreibt er ja auch 


> Genau genommen geht es nicht nur um Collections im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern um die Typisierung von beliebigen Java-Klassen. Also die Möglichkeit, festzulegen, ...


----------



## bygones (21. Jan 2005)

dann soll er das aber auch bitte erklären und darstellen....
so bleibt für jeden wieder nur de kausale schluss übrig

Generics = Collections


----------



## Roar (3. Feb 2005)

ziemlich gutes, recht ausführliches, tutorial zu synth: http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-synth/


----------

